# ezjail upgrade question



## wonslung (Nov 24, 2009)

when upgrading an ezjail between minor revisions do you only need to run 
	
	



```
ezjail-admin update -i
```

i understand this upgrades the basejail but does this upgrade all the stuff in each jail that isn't a port? like the stuff in /etc


----------

